# 750-652 Serielle Klemme über Modbus 750-352 an 750-8100



## Rhöni (17 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,<br>
ich versuche gerade eine Serielle Klemme (750-652) über ein Modbus Slave (750-352) zu meinem Master 750-8100 zu bekommen.<br>
Die Serielle Klemme ist als DMX Master eingestellt. Am Baustein WagoAppDMX.FbDmXMaster habe ich am I_PORT die Serielle Schnittstelle eingetragen allerdings nur über Modbus. (siehe Bild).<br>
Sobald ich das Programm starte bringt der Baustein am sStatus Ausgang folgenden Fehler "Error-->Can not configure the  serial port with this parameter"<br>
<br>
Es muss irgendwie am Modbus liegen, wenn ich das ganze direkt am Controller betreibe funktioniert es.<br>
<br>
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben woran das liegen kann, ich bin zwischen zeitlich etwas Ratlos.<br>
<br>
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Tobsucht (18 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

hast Du das Timing im Konfigurator schon angepasst. Das Abbild wird nur fünf mal pro Sekunde aktualisiert, dass ist ein wenig langsam. Versuch mal das Abbild alle 10 ms zu aktualisieren und setz den Task für das Interface auch auf 10 ms.
Mit den langsamen Standardeinstellungen kommen die Rückmeldungen des Moduls zu spät.

Grüße


----------



## holgermaik (18 Dezember 2020)

Wie Tobsucht schon schrieb musst du deine Kommunikationsgeschwindigkeit auf mindestens 10ms hochziehen. Das hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass du dein Lan mit unheimlich viel Trafic belastest. Trotzdem könnte dein DMX flackern wenn dein Netzwerk mit anderen Dingen belastet ist. Einen Versuch auf UDT könntest du noch probieren aber zu empfehlen ist das alles nicht.


----------

